# Back From Japan



## JBroida (Oct 3, 2011)

Just made it in last night... all orders placed while we were gone shipped out today. I'm in the process of converting and uploading a bunch of pictures and videos... and we have some fun new cool stuff in store 

More coming soon...


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 3, 2011)

i hope it was a great trip!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 3, 2011)

Whoot, glad the trip was safe and sound


----------



## obtuse (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome home! Can't wait to read about your trip.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 3, 2011)

pics, please...


----------



## echerub (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome home!


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad you guys had a safe trip!!

good to have you back


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome back Jon!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 3, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ...and we have some fun new cool stuff in store
> 
> More coming soon...



This is going to be good. Welcome back.

k.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 4, 2011)

A day late, but welcome back!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 4, 2011)

welcome back! Now sleeeeeeeep.

Then post video.


----------



## bishamon (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice. Did you bring my 750mm gyuto?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 5, 2011)

its funny... i was trying to pick up a couple of huge knives, but it turned out to be very illegal to travel with and almost as difficult to mail. Still working on figuring that out.


----------

